# Samyang to expand their autofocus lens selection for Canon ahead of CP+



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 8, 2019)

> Samyang will be announcing a few new autofocus lenses for the Canon EF mount ahead of CP+ which begins on February 28, 2019. Currently, Samyang offers two autofocus lenses for Canon, the AF 14mm f/2.8 and the AF 85mm f/1.4.
> If we had to guess as to what autofocus lenses were coming next from Samyang, I’d say 35mm and 50mm lenses would make a lot of sense and maybe even a 135mm lens.



Continue reading...


----------



## Trey T (Feb 8, 2019)

With Sigma (e.g. Art series) being a superior product over many of Canon's L lenses, promoting competition in the EF lens game, I hope Samyang can be a great competitor.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 8, 2019)

Trey T said:


> With Sigma (e.g. Art series) being a superior product over many of Canon's L lenses, promoting competition in the EF lens game, I hope Samyang can be a great competitor.



Sigmas are certainly superior in weight!


----------



## codynpatterson (Feb 8, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Sigmas are certainly superior in weight!


And imaging.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 8, 2019)

codynpatterson said:


> And imaging.


Compared to older EF lenses, and only if they can be focused. Never again shall I buy a Sigma!


----------



## codynpatterson (Feb 8, 2019)

Nah compared to many of their current line. Stinks that you had a bad experience.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Feb 8, 2019)

Not to mention Tamron G2. If Samyang can produce similar quality lenses at a good price point it will be enticing. Does anyone have experience with their current autofocus lenses?


----------



## tinaundmaxim (Feb 8, 2019)

MrFotoFool said:


> Not to mention Tamron G2. If Samyang can produce similar quality lenses at a good price point it will be enticing. Does anyone have experience with their current autofocus lenses?



Yes, the 14mm EF is really great!


----------



## degos (Feb 8, 2019)

135mm AF would be splendid; the Samyang MF model stomps all over the ancient Canon 135mm f/2 L, very little CA and sharp right into the corners. Just tricky to nail focus on fast scenes.

Great to see such high standards amongst the third-party group, now that Canon has drifted off into $3000 RF-la-la-land.


----------



## shawn (Feb 8, 2019)

degos said:


> 135mm AF would be splendid; the Samyang MF model stomps all over the ancient Canon 135mm f/2 L, very little CA and sharp right into the corners. Just tricky to nail focus on fast scenes.
> 
> Great to see such high standards amongst the third-party group, now that Canon has drifted off into $3000 RF-la-la-land.



Canon doesn't want to compete on price because they know where that leads. Plus nobody is making a 28-70mm f/2.0 zoom except them.And nobody is making an 85 f/1.2 except them. If you want those lenses you have to pay the cost of entry, simple as that.

Also if Canon put out lenses that had the flaws Samyang has, people would flip. The only justification for Samyang is that Canon costs more. That is a dumb reason to buy something.


----------



## slclick (Feb 9, 2019)

I would love to hear first hand experience with the 85 AF. Outside of Bryan C., online reviewers don't do much for me. Anyone have experience with that one?


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 9, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Compared to older EF lenses, and only if they can be focused. Never again shall I buy a Sigma!


I never had any issue with miss focusing Sigma lens. Guess someone has to get lemons.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 9, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> I never had any issue with miss focusing Sigma lens. Guess someone has to get lemons.



Read the forums, Amazon reviews etc...
Sigma has been and is still selling many "tasty" lemons.
And what about wheather sealing of the Art series? EF L lenses are all wheather sealed, extremely important in dusty, humid or tropical regions!


----------



## tinaundmaxim (Feb 9, 2019)

slclick said:


> I would love to hear first hand experience with the 85 AF. Outside of Bryan C., online reviewers don't do much for me. Anyone have experience with that one?


I have it. It's small and light, but that's it. Sharpness in 1.4 is like on the Canon 50mm 1.4 ...


----------



## slclick (Feb 9, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Read the forums, Amazon reviews etc...
> Sigma has been and is still selling many "tasty" lemons.
> And what about wheather sealing of the Art series? EF L lenses are all wheather sealed, extremely important in dusty, humid or tropical regions!


EF 'L' glass have a variety of weather sealing attributes from not at all, to needs a front filter, to fully sealed.


----------



## NetMage (Feb 9, 2019)

Just hoping for someone to step up and fill in the inexpensive normal lens for APS-C gap Canon has had (28-35 mm F/2 or so) unlike Nikon.


----------



## Treyarnon (Feb 9, 2019)

I have long thought that if someone like Samyang comes out with a relatively cheep and affordable telephoto primes with reasonable optics they will sell a ton. Something like 200 F2.8, 300 F4 and 400 (or 500) F5.6.

The equivalent Canon lenses are all very old (old enouph to just copy the designs??), so there is a real gap in the market for someone to fill - the 300F4 and 400F5.6 were REALLY popular lenses back in the day.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 9, 2019)

slclick said:


> EF 'L' glass have a variety of weather sealing attributes from not at all, to needs a front filter, to fully sealed.


Yet, even with a filter, Sigma Arts are NOT wheather sealed...


----------



## slclick (Feb 10, 2019)

Once again Sigma lenses vary in terms of weather sealing. Some are, some are not and those which are may require a front filter to complete the sealing. Try checking out TDP and Bryan's Sigma reviews under Specifications for sealing info.


----------



## AcaPixus (Feb 10, 2019)

Hoping the Samyang XP 10 mm f/3.5 will also finally get official announcement, with release date and pricing - c'mon Samyang!


----------



## Treyarnon (Feb 11, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Yet, even with a filter, Sigma Arts are NOT wheather sealed...



Ironically the Samsung 14mm AF lens IS weather sealed. Well, it has a rubber seal at the base of the lens which is most welcome. Cannot vouch for the rest of the build, but the focusing ring is 'focus by wire', so little chance of weather ingress there, and there is no front filter option anyway.


----------



## Trey T (Feb 11, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Sigmas are certainly superior in weight!


You're missing the point. If there are more competitions, then it's better for the consumers. Before Sigma Art came along, there weren't any direct competitor for the EF. As for the weight, let's figure that out. 

In 2008, the 5D mark II (21mp) was commonly coupled with *80oz* of lenses (Canon 20-70mm f/2.8 and 70-200 f/2.8). In 2012, the 5D mark III (30mp) changed the way photogs carry the lenses, shooting primarily with primes, weighing about *35oz* (i.e. Canon 35mm f/1.4 and 85mm f/1.8) or *60oz* w/ 85mm f/1.4 instead. If we compare apple-to-apple, the sigma art 35mm and 85mm weighs tiny bit more, 0.6oz, than the Canon L. 

What you're saying isn't entirely true, quite uneducated guess. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 11, 2019)

Trey T said:


> You're missing the point. If there are more competitions, then it's better for the consumers. Before Sigma Art came along, there weren't any direct competitor for the EF. As for the weight, let's figure that out.
> 
> In 2008, the 5D mark II (21mp) was commonly coupled with *80oz* of lenses (Canon 20-70mm f/2.8 and 70-200 f/2.8). In 2012, the 5D mark III (30mp) changed the way photogs carry the lenses, shooting primarily with primes, weighing about *35oz* (i.e. Canon 35mm f/1.4 and 85mm f/1.8) or *60oz* w/ 85mm f/1.4 instead. If we compare apple-to-apple, the sigma art 35mm and 85mm weighs tiny bit more, 0.6oz, than the Canon L.
> 
> What you're saying isn't entirely true, quite uneducated guess. Thanks for your comments.



Yes, let's take a look at the lens weight shall we (from TDP). All Ls versus Sigma Sport/Art except for 105mm where Nikon's f/1.4 is used as a comparison.

Lens Canon Sigma
14mm 22.6 (2007) 39.2 (2017)
24mm 24 (2008) 24.5 (2015)
35mm 27.9 (2015) 24.5 (2012)
50mm 22.1 (2006) 30.2 (2014)
85mm 34.2 (2017) 41.8 (2016)
105mm Nikon 36.5 61.8 (2017)
135mm 27.5 (1996) 42.4 (2017)
24-70 29.5 (2012) 37.2 (2017)
70-200 57.9 (2018) 66.9 (2018)

So, let's see... yes, the Sigma's do generally weight significantly more than Canon, especially for lens 2016 and after. Granted the Sigma 14mm has a significantly larger max aperture than the Canon, but I think the trend is pretty clear in Del Paso's favor. So who is cherry picking data now?


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 11, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Read the forums, Amazon reviews etc...
> Sigma has been and is still selling many "tasty" lemons.
> And what about wheather sealing of the Art series? EF L lenses are all wheather sealed, extremely important in dusty, humid or tropical regions!


Well, Sigma has actually started adding weather-sealing to their Art series lenses, the last 3 lenses (I believe - or maybe last 4) all have some weather-sealing. (I believe this is a result of, 'if you are charging nearly 1st party (OEM) prices, then you better be including some amount of weather-sealing like OEM's do. Although, it could be the fact that Tamron's newer lenses all have weather-sealing... Or the recognition that if you want to increase sales more - adding weather-sealing is a pretty cheap way to garner a few more sales.


----------



## Trey T (Feb 12, 2019)

Random Orbits said:


> Yes, let's take a look at the lens weight shall we (from TDP). All Ls versus Sigma Sport/Art except for 105mm where Nikon's f/1.4 is used as a comparison.
> 
> Lens Canon Sigma
> 14mm 22.6 (2007) 39.2 (2017)
> ...


Thanks for the data but I'm not following your narrative, or perhaps there's gaps in your explanation that I can't make sense of.

If you explain in detail, I would like you to create a scenario where a photographer would carry all 9 lenses at the same time; hence, the reason you listed out all of the lenses?. While that's a wild assumption, which is unlikely a competent photog would do but that's where the gaps may be to your narratives. Again, in 2008 when the 5D mark ii set the a high benchmark for FF, in use of photo and video, 24-70mm f/2.8 and 70-200 f/2.8IS was a popular set of lenses people (including myself) own and use. When the 5D mark iii came out w/ higher resolution, limiting ourselves to w/ 35mm f/1.4L and 85mm f/1.8 was feasible.

Back to my original point about competition - there's even more demand now (due to high res sensor) for people to shoot primes. Prime lenses are profitable to make and a lot less complex to design and manufacturer. Again, I'm not making a point about the brands and I've owned Canon, Sigma, and Samyang at one point in time - they're just tools, but I like to replace them at a reasonable costs and competitions are good for consumers like myself.


----------

